# answer on power pro breaking



## seabee (Mar 10, 2008)

I have received this e mail from power pro in regards to their line breaking at half strength. My only comment is I hope the fish don’t jerk the line

Thank you for your email. For testing the strength of our line, we use the industry accepted testing method for cordage. This is the same testing method used by IGFA. You will probably not be able to duplicate this test at home. Consumers doing their own testing are typically generating results that are 50% to 60% of the actual strength. For testing, our Quality Control Department uses a Chatillon DFIS 500 Digital Force Gauge, which consists of two circular jaws around which the line is wrapped to eliminate the "Jaw effect" - tearing of the material in a clamp style jaw. 



When lines are tested at home, knots are tied, and loads are applied with a jerk rather than the steady pull of a tensile testing machine. If you want to try to duplicate our test, it is VERY important to apply a VERY SLOW AND STEADY pressure. If you jerk during a break, you are applying a shock load, which superlines don't withstand well. Monofilament due to its high elongation and larger diameter will typically fare better in a home test than the superlines. 

Lastly, the proof is in the pudding - rarely do we hear of line or knots failing in actual fishing situations when the proper steps have been taken. Anglers are not able to create as much pressure on the line with a rod as they think. Even large big game reels are doing well when they can create 25 lbs of drag. 

Cyndi Arnold
Customer Support


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Have you tried your exact same test with other braids, such as Sufix? 

I would be interested if the sufix broke at a strength nearer to the "advertised" strength.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Lol. Yeah, make sure you tell the fish not to hit your bait and start pulling fast. They have to go "VERY SLOW AND STEADY". 
Will be avoiding PowerPro if I ever use braid.
It'd be interesting if you could do the same test you did with other braids and any monos you have...


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

you may have gotten a bad spool, I have gotten bad spools of mono before. I think I remember hearing about some "fake" power pro a couple years ago, anyone else recall that? I think it was being sold on ebay really cheap and it turned out to be fake.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i beleive he said he got a second spool from the vendor that acted in the same manner.

it seems that they are testing their product in the optimum environment. this way they avoid false advertising and get to charge and arm and a leg for it. ^_^

maybe tie on a mono or fleurocarbon leader to help a little?


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

How many IGFA record fish have been caught with this line?? Or can they even claim any being caught on it? Just wondering because if any had, it would have had to have gone through testing to verify the break strength. Sounds like a bad lot, not just a spool or two. Would like to hear if others have done any testing. Interesting problem.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

If they are telling the truth (about the IGFA testing policy), one could only assume that while the breaking strength isn't accurate in comparison to the advertised rating, it is still testing at the same proprtion as other lines tested under the same means.

IE - if all lines are tested this way, you would assume a 50# PP line would break roughly at the same point as the 50# Suffix - though both may be breaking at 30#. Seems odd.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

The point is all braids it doesn't matter who made it have little to no stretch. If you snatch it hard enough it is going to break, however if you do as they said steady pull you probably cannot break it. A fish hitting and running with the bait is not enough shock to do it, a hard whipping hookset can, ask anyone who has bass fished with worms or jig with mono and then switched to braid. They have broke off many fish on the hookset, that is why you have to loosen the drag on your reel and give the rod a gentle snap of the wrist and the hook is set with braid. Most of the rods I've seen broken are caused by tight drags and braid with someone trying to CROSS THEIR EYES with the hookset. Is it possible to have bad batches of line yes is it possible that a dealer could have given a replacement spool that was bad you bet, he probaly bought a large quantity from his wholesaler and it was all out of the same bad lot. They don't make the stuff by the 300 yard lengths they make it by the hundreds of thousands of yards and put it on spools to sell. I don't work for nor represent get anything from PP, Sufix, or any of them just my take on it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

seabee,could you do the exact same test with fireline and suffix?? 
This could tell you if the reply was bs,and you just need to switch to a brand that really does what it says it will.. jmho


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

That's why I use braid as backing and use a mono top shot to give a little stretch for when a fish makes a power run. Also you should probably only set your drag at about 25% of the lines breaking strength.


----------

